# Will getting my vehicle serviced from a non-VW dealer void my warranty?



## beniblanco (Nov 29, 2004)

I am thinking of going to some speciality shops - dubwerks/vfc-engineering - here in the Chicago area (who have a good rating on this site), instead of going to the VW dealerships for my scheduled service. 
How does this impact my warranty??


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Will getting my vehicle serviced from a non-VW dealer void my warranty? (beniblanco)*

WOW! that' a great question...Although I don't have a nofficial answer, I'd guess it would void your warranty.-which sucks.
Is there such thing as a certified independent mech. that can handle warranty based work?
Most likely not, becuase the dealer would be loosing money.


----------



## tantalus (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Will getting my vehicle serviced from a non-VW dealer void my warranty? (beniblanco)*

No, as along as you have records of service done and that service used adequate parts and materials you will be ok.


----------



## GBH (Sep 13, 2004)

I agree, make sure you keep your receipts and follow VW's scheduled maintanence and you will be fine.


----------



## kweetech (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: (GBH)*

dubwerks will do a better job than the dealer...if that helps you at all


----------



## beniblanco (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks guys for your input.
The reason I asked this was coz I went to Fletcher Jones today and thought that their rates were quite a bit on the expensive side... $130 for the 10K service & another $130 for the alignment that my car seems to need (it was pulling slightly to the left... ). Not to mention that they charged me $48 for installing the front no. plate (ouch!)
VFC quoted me $80 for the same alignment job... 
I am inclined to go to VFC or Dubwerks for this reason... besides the lower rates, they seem to do a better job too (as per this forum).
Now I live in the city so dubwerks is a little out there for me. I'll probably take the middle road and go to VFC.
And just to be sure, I'll call VWoA to check about this whole thing. Wonder what they will have to say...


----------



## ZoSo914 (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (beniblanco)*

i wonder if they recognize ASE certification?


----------



## Golfn'it (Jul 15, 2001)

*Re: Will getting my vehicle serviced from a non-VW dealer void my warranty? (beniblanco)*

I go to an independent VW/Audi shop that is ASE certified. The techs that work there are also VW certified and have worked at VW dealerships. I've been reading posts from 1.8T owners with burned up oil sludge motors who are getting excuses for nonwarranty of engine including: No mileage on receipt, no business lisence# on invoice, 1000 miles over recommended interval. I'd make sure they put your plate number down or your VIN so VW cannot give you the runaround. If they use OEM parts and the right fluids, VW cannot void your warranty. Like someone said earlier, the dealership does the worst job of anyone. That has been my experience, too, at least.


----------



## beniblanco (Nov 29, 2004)

I called VWoA today to address these concerns. While they gave me the usual mumbo jumbo about going to the dealer coz they were most qualified (right... what a crock of ****!) , they did say that as long as the work was done by a VW certified technician and I had all my receipts, my warranty would be valid.


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: (beniblanco)*

Short answer is that getting maintenance at dealers is likely to be better for documentation purposes.
In the US, they aren't supposed to deny warranty service for using non-dealers for non-free maintenance, although they can certainly require reasonable documentation that the maintenance was done properly. However, some stories (particularly those relating to oil sludge on the B5 Passat forum) indicate that some dealers are using even slight irregularities in the records or receipts for non-dealer maintenance as reasons to try to deny warranty service.
Whether dealer or non-dealer, keep all records and receipts. If you do maintenance yourself, keep all receipts and box tops (with part numbers) for parts and record the results of inspection items (e.g. thickness of brake pads, tread depth of tires). And if you buy a used car, and are concerned about warranty service, avoid used cars that do not have full service records that match the owner's manual checklist.
Of course, actual warranty claim work needs to be done at a VW franchised dealer.


_Modified by tjl at 4:57 PM 12-15-2004_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: (tjl)*

Lots of correct information.








We do a lot of scheduled maintenance for our customers. Absolutely correct, keep all your receipts. We cannot do factory warranty repairs but our shop does do extended warranty repairs if you are out of factory warranty and purchased an extended or have a used car that you purchased an extended warranty with as well. 
Documentation is always your friend.








On a side note, we have 2 wheel alignments done for $60 and we do have certified technicians as well as Tommy being a VW factory trained technician coming from a VW dealer. I know VFC is closer for you and we completely understand convenience. Good luck to you either way and have fun!


----------



## sciroccoracer (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I am a service advisor at a VW dealership. If you have your scheduled maintenance done somewhere other than the dealer it is o.k. You have to keep your receipts. In the event that you have an oil sludge problem (20v) you have to have evidence of all your oil related services from the date it was new. If not your out. ( i dont like the policy).














our 10k service is only an oil change and a tire rotation. The 20k miles service is about $170. our alighnment is only $50 and it is a four wheel.


_Modified by sciroccoracer at 8:55 PM 12-21-2004_


----------



## TechEd (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Will getting my vehicle serviced from a non-VW dealer void my warranty? (beniblanco)*

There are pros and cons both ways, but many seem to let the self-righteous consumer streak inside surface without a human or pragmatic view. The analogy to a marriage or relationship with a significant other may seem dopey at first, but believe me, it boils down to give and take and treating other people they way that you expect to be treated.
I much prefer developing a first-name and long lasting relationship with one dealer (and this applies to any auto manufacturer or importer product). Why? In the event that a major repair expense should occur just outside of the warranty period, and there is a question of goodwill assistance, Dealers will ALWAYS search the vehicle data file to see how frequently the car has been at the Dealer. He’ll then assess the owner’s stake in “the relationship”. Be assured that a car that never came to that dealer (or any dealer) for scheduled maintenance will not be likely to receive any goodwill considerations. Like it or not, agree with it or not, …that’s the way it is.
Regardless if during the warranty period or not, If you take the time and make the effort to get to know the dealer service staff and techs by their first names, be friendly and open, send thank-you cards etc… it’s amazing how well you’ll be treated in return. I’m always offered a shuttle ride or courtesy car. If I’m waiting, I’m always offered a seat in the service manager’s office for a friendly chat. I’ve done this for 30 years with every Canadian and US dealer that has serviced my cars, and I have received nothing short of stellar service and bend-over-backwards goodwill (and this even from one dealer who I shockingly learned from a post here as being “one to avoid”).
Problem is, we hardly see it in us to make the effort nowadays… putting ourselves in someone else’ shoes. When all we hear here is moaning and groaning about dealers, and as a result we roll up to the service counter with a defensive and negative demeanour… well, it’s like a self-fulfilling prophecy that can only get worse and worse as time goes on.
Cheers,








Juergen


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Will getting my vehicle serviced from a non-VW dealer void my warranty? (TechEd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TechEd* »_I much prefer developing a first-name and long lasting relationship with one dealer (and this applies to any auto manufacturer or importer product). Why? In the event that a major repair expense should occur just outside of the warranty period, and there is a question of goodwill assistance, Dealers will ALWAYS search the vehicle data file to see how frequently the car has been at the Dealer. He’ll then assess the owner’s stake in “the relationship”. Be assured that a car that never came to that dealer (or any dealer) for scheduled maintenance will not be likely to receive any goodwill considerations. Like it or not, agree with it or not, …that’s the way it is.

That means finding a good dealer for service in the first place. Unfortunately, my experience with dealer service is that they too often make basic errors, like overfilling the oil or not properly adjusting the tire inflation after rotating the tires (during free under warranty maintenance that VW used to offer). The one dealer that seemed ok (for something covered under warranty) was rather outrageously overpriced for regular maintenance. It is rather unlikely that any goodwill warranty gained by using that dealer would be worth the extra cost over DIY or using a VW-specialist independent shop.
If you have a local dealer who does good work and is reasonably priced, then by all means use that dealer for maintenance (and get the possible side benefit of goodwill warranty). But if there is no local dealer that fits that description, then it is unlikely that the goodwill benefit would outweigh the drawbacks.


----------

